# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  SUPER ENRAIZADOR DE ORIGEN VEGETAL ORGANICO LEVASA de Red Star del Perú / Grupo Levapan

## jua_silupu

*SUPER ENRAIZADOR* *LEVASA RSP* 
Es un producto, especialmente diseñado para inducir y estimular el crecimiento de raíces y el engrosamiento de tallos, su formulación se basa en una mezcla, perfectamente balanceada y homogenizada, de macro y micronutrientes, ácidos fúlvicos y microorganismos eficientes, que actúan, para lograr un resultados más rápido y eficaz, actuando en forma conjunta, con cofactores del enraizamiento como el Fósforo y ácidos fúlvicos, para promover el desarrollo de un mayor número de raíces de excelente vigor, incrementar el prendimiento de plántulas en almácigos o en campo definitivo y restablecer en corto tiempo, el sistema radicular, en cultivos de transplante 
Todos, estos elementos, son de origen natural y orgánico, 100% disponibles y de rápida absorción por parte de la planta, *exento de químicos y metales pesados,* obtenida de la *más avanzada biotecnología,* del proceso de la obtención de levadura _Saccharomyces cerevisia,_ para uso en panificación, procedente de las mieles de caña de azúcar, la sinergia de sus componentes, promueve el enraizamiento, generando una mejor asimilación de nutrientes y estimulando un óptimo metabolismo vegetal para obtener un mayor potencial de producción.  
Cuenta de una certificación, para la agricultura orgánica o ecológica, con una *Confirmación de Compatibilidad* acreditada por *Kiwa* *BSC Oko-Garantie Gmbh,* contiene: 
-     *Macro Elementos:* Nitrógeno, Fósforo, Potasio, 100% asimilable y disponible por la planta 
-     *Micro nutrientes:* Calcio, Magnesio, Sodio, Silicio, Hierro, Cobre, Cinc, Manganeso y Boro; 100% asimilable y disponible por la planta. 
-     *Elementos Orgánicos:* Carbono orgánico oxidable, nitrógeno orgánico, en forma amoniacal, huminas, ácidos fúlvicos y húmicos. 100% asimilable y disponible por la planta 
-     *Microorganimos eficientes*: Levaduras: _Saccharomyces cerevisia_, Bacterias ácido lácticas, y bacterias fijadoras de nitrógeno, de vida libre. 100% asimilable y disponible por la planta. 
-      *Ácidos orgánicos de origen vegetal*: Ácidos Fúlvicos, ácidos húmicos y Huminas 
-       
-     *pH*: 4.18 a 4.57 
-     *Materia orgánica en solución*: 69.0 a 88.10 g/L        *Dosis (L/ha)* *Época de aplicación*  0.5 a 1.5 litros por 100 m2 Producción de plántulas en invernaderos o almácigos: Aplicar en el agua de riego una vez por semana, iniciando las aplicaciones en la primera semana del desarrollo de las plántulas.  0.5 a 2.0 litros por cada 100 litros Trasplantes en campo: Aplique de 50 a 100 ml de solución por planta al momento del trasplante, usando las dosis altas, en frutales en general. Repetir el tratamiento tres veces mínimo a intervalos de 15 días.  2.0 a 4.0 litros por hectárea Riego por goteo: Aplique el producto disuelto en el agua de riego iniciando en la primera semana después del trasplante. Repetir el tratamiento tres veces mínimo a intervalos semanales.  5.0 a 6.0 litros por cada 100 litros Frutales establecidos: Aplique un litro de la solución por cada metro de altura del árbol distribuyéndolo homogéneamente en el área radicular. Riegue inmediatamente después de la aplicación.  3.0 a 4.0 litros por hectárea Foliar: Aplique el producto en solución a 1% en el agua de aspersión iniciando en la primera semana después del trasplante. Repetir el tratamiento cuatro veces mínimo a intervalos semanales.      *VENTAJAS*
ü Mayor cantidad de raíces y tallos más vigorosos y fuertes
ü Mayor prendimiento en menor tiempo.
ü Inhibe la acción de los nematodos del suelo (efecto nemastático)
ü Mejora el calibre de los frutos
ü Su carga de microorganismos benéficos, restablece el equilibrio microbiológico del suelo, mejorando sus condiciones físico-químicas, incrementando la producción de los cultivos y su protección ante patógenos.
ü Acelera la descomposición del material orgánico en el suelo.
ü Mejora la Capacidad Intercambio Catiónico (C.I.C), es decir la capacidad de que tiene el suelo para retener cationes Ca, Na, K, Mg, e incrementa la retención de nutrientes.Temas similares: FERTILIZANTE LÍQUIDO ORGÁNICO CEERTIFICADO LEVASA Microorganismos eficientes: Levasa de Red Star del Peru / Grupo Levapan FRUTICIA 2016: III Simposio Internacional de Súper Frutas del Perú Artículo: Perú: 10 alimentos súper saludables de nuestra tierra TATTERSALL PERÚ: Distribución de Líneas Exclusivas de Nutrición Vegetal y Maquinaria Agrícola

----------

